# Where to buy bulk Spices?



## primate (Aug 4, 2011)

I am not sure if this is correct section of the forums for this, but does anyone have a good internet source for buying Spices in bulk for rubs and such? To clarify I am not looking for pre-made rubs. I am looking for the ingredients to make rubs. I am new to smoking so I am thinking I need to stock up on the essentials since I will probably be trashing a lot.


----------



## meateater (Aug 4, 2011)

Costo, Sams, Smart N Final all have the restaurant size spices.


----------



## primate (Aug 4, 2011)

Lol I didn't even think about Sams. Thanks!


----------



## roller (Aug 4, 2011)

X2


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Aug 4, 2011)

Here is the last place I bought form, and I was pretty pleased with them will order from them again.

http://www.spicebarn.com/


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 4, 2011)

If you have a way to get in - Restaurant Depot is also a good source. Lots of folks buy from Penzys but it is expensive


----------



## meateater (Aug 4, 2011)

Primate said:


> Lol I didn't even think about Sams. Thanks!




No problem,even the grocery stores have them but more money. I even pick some stuff up the dollar store, usually made in 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 5, 2011)

I buy a lot from Butcher and Packer and they're pretty reasonable.  There is a shipping charge but i'm usually ordering more than spices too, lol!


----------



## retread (Aug 5, 2011)

I buy them from Penzey's.  We have a brick and mortar store about 45 minutes from us, but their online ordering works well, too.


----------



## scooper (Aug 5, 2011)

I get mine at Savory Spice Shop.  They are very fresh, ground weekly.  Freshly ground is very important for retaining flavor.  The prices are a little high, but to me it is worth it because the quality is like none I have ever found before.  You will not believe the difference in your spice rubs when you use these spices.

http://www.savoryspiceshop.com/


----------



## solaryellow (Aug 5, 2011)

Pops6927 said:


> I buy a lot from Butcher and Packer and they're pretty reasonable.  There is a shipping charge but i'm usually ordering more than spices too, lol!




Ditto. They seem to be better quality than what I can get from Sam's, local restaurant supply stores, and grocery stores.


----------



## bigbob73 (Aug 5, 2011)

http://www.penderys.com/

We have a store locally, which is real handy.


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 5, 2011)

There's a local Amish market that sells whole spices in bulk at very reasonable prices. Not sure where you're located (hint hint) but you may try something like a farmer's market in your area. Also, if you're gonna make your own rubs and such, definitely go with whole spices and grind them yourself. The flavor difference is off the charts.


----------



## meateater (Aug 6, 2011)

Luckily I live in restaurant capital and have a few connections for really great stuff.


----------



## shooterrick (Aug 7, 2011)

I buy whole spice from Butcher Packer and from SpiceEct.  online and grind myself.  Buying by the pound I grind what I need with a cheap coffee grinder and keep the rest whole and in the freezer.


----------



## Creaker 46 (Jan 1, 2019)

I recommend wholespice.com ... California company


----------



## pushok2018 (Jan 1, 2019)

Never had problems from ordering spices from The Sausage Maker. Also, free shipping from orders totaling $50 or $75 (depends). I just order spices and something I need, like casing..... to total $50....


----------

